# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فوری فوری رتبم ۲۴۳ شد، موندم چیکار‌کنم؟؟؟

## Bahar1377

یکی از بچه ها ازتون کمک میخواد لطفا کمکش کنید.




من رتبه کنکور ریاضی ام ۲۴۳ منطقه ۳ شد
با پسرخالم که توی دانشگاه پیتسبرگ ایالت پنسلوانیا عضو هیئت علمیه بلافاصله حرف زدم درباره شرایط اپلای و رشته ها بهم گفت چند چیز تغییر کرده از چند سال پیش 
1 اعتبار بقیه دانشگاه های تهران غیر شریف افزایش پیدا کرده و شرایط اپلای دارن مثل تهران و امیرکبیر
2 رشته کامپیوتر با توجه به علاقه ام و وضعیت بازار کار و قبولی اپلای وضعیت خیلی خوبی تو آمریکا داره (حتی علوم کامپیوتر)
3 با توجه به نکات قبلی گفت مهندسی کامپیوتر یا علوم کامپیوتر در دانشگاه های تهران و امیرکبیر هم خیلی عالیه 
من تا قبل حرف های پسرخالم فکر میکردم هر جور شده باید برم شریف ولی اون گفت حتی از دانشگاه آزاد هم اپلای داشتیم
4مهندسی مکانیک و برق مثل قبل اپلایش خوب نیست و خیلی اشباع شده ولی کامپیوتر خیلی جا داره
الان رتبه هارو نگاه میکنم میبنم احتمالا مهندسی کامپیوتر علم و صنعت بتونم برم 
الان سوالم اینه 
به نظرتون علم و صنعت در حد اون موارد بالا از لحاظ اعتبار هست ؟اصلا دانشگاه تهران قبول میشم
یا به نظرتون رشته سطح پایین تر امیرکبیر برم و اونجا تغییر رشته به کامپیوتر بدم
پسرخالم سال ۸۳ عمران شریف قبول شد ولی تو دانشگاه به مکانیک تغییر رشته داد

----------


## meghdad

از ایشون کمک بگیرید @Paxton

----------


## Shah1n

> یکی از بچه ها ازتون کمک میخواد لطفا کمکش کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من رتبه کنکور ریاضی ام ۲۴۳ منطقه ۳ شد
> با پسرخالم که توی دانشگاه پیتسبرگ ایالت پنسلوانیا عضو هیئت علمیه بلافاصله حرف زدم درباره شرایط اپلای و رشته ها بهم گفت چند چیز تغییر کرده از چند سال پیش 
> 1 اعتبار بقیه دانشگاه های تهران غیر شریف افزایش پیدا کرده و شرایط اپلای دارن مثل تهران و امیرکبیر
> 2 رشته کامپیوتر با توجه به علاقه ام و وضعیت بازار کار و قبولی اپلای وضعیت خیلی خوبی تو آمریکا داره (حتی علوم کامپیوتر)
> ...


تغيير رشته اصلا به فكرش نباش چون واقعا شرايطش سخته و بعدا اگه يه مانع قانوني سر راهت قرار بگيره بيشتر سردرگم ميشي و ممكنه از هدفت كه اپلاي باشه دورت كنه ودر ضمن قوانين از سال 83 تا به الان زمين تا اسمون فرق كرده و خيلي سختگيرانه تر شده
كامپيوتر رو بزن به ترتيب هركدوم رو آوردي خوبه با توجه به رتبه ت
چون يك آشنا هم در خارج از كشور داري راحتتر ميتوني بري چون ميتونه تو رو به يه استاد معرفي كنه و اون وقته كه سطح علمي و رزومه درسي خوبي كه در 4 سال جمع آوري كردي ملاك قرار ميگيره نه دانشگاه

----------


## Fermat

> یکی از بچه ها ازتون کمک میخواد لطفا کمکش کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من رتبه کنکور ریاضی ام ۲۴۳ منطقه ۳ شد
> با پسرخالم که توی دانشگاه پیتسبرگ ایالت پنسلوانیا عضو هیئت علمیه بلافاصله حرف زدم درباره شرایط اپلای و رشته ها بهم گفت چند چیز تغییر کرده از چند سال پیش 
> 1 اعتبار بقیه دانشگاه های تهران غیر شریف افزایش پیدا کرده و شرایط اپلای دارن مثل تهران و امیرکبیر
> 2 رشته کامپیوتر با توجه به علاقه ام و وضعیت بازار کار و قبولی اپلای وضعیت خیلی خوبی تو آمریکا داره (حتی علوم کامپیوتر)
> ...


سلام.وقتتون بخیر.بهتون تبریک میگم.میشه لطفا درصدهاتونو بگید

باسپاس

----------


## kian8492

ادبیات ۳۱ عربی ۸۰ دینی ۵۷ زبان ۵۵
ریاضی ۳۵ فیزیک ۶۰ شیمی 39

----------


## mhs3228

ببینید در خارج کشور دانشگاه های مار و فقط از این می شناسن که بچه های اون دانشگاه اونجا رفته باشن. این که می بینی بچه های شریف راحت تر اپلای می کنن مثلن تو یه سری دانشگاه های امریکا بخاطر اینه که بچه های شریف زیاد تو اون دانشگاه اپلای کردن و گرنه دانشگاههای ما دانشگاههای رتبه بالایی نیستن که شناخته شده باشن.
از همه ی دانشگاهای ایران میشه اپلای کرد حتی آزاد حتی شهرستانا. منتها هر چی بچه های اون رشته و دانشگاه که درس خوندی بیشتر برای یه دانشگا مثلن واترلو کانادا اپلای کرده باشن و اونجا خوب بوده باشن  رو اپلای شما تاثیر داره. 
تاثیر معدلو لیسانسو هم در نظر بگیر. معدل بالای یه یونی تو شهرستان ممکمه از معدل پایینه یونی های تهران بهتر اپلای کنه.
اگه دنبال اپلایی اول معدله بالا دوم زبان قوی.

----------


## mhs3228

درمورد اشبا شدن اپلای برق فکر نمیکنم اینطور باشه همه ی یونی های دنیا هرسال به دانشجو های برق احتیاج دارند اصن اشباع معنی نمیده.
تو هر رشته ای معدل خوب بیاری میتونی بری .
طرف از لیسانس برق بناب و فوق خواجه نصیر میره دکترا اسکاتلند با معدل تقریبن پایین.

----------


## sarvenazz

منم دقیقا همین وضع رو دارم، میشه بیشتر درمورد بخش تغییر رشته اش اگه اطلاعی دارین بدین؟ و اینکه بخوایم اپلای کنیم چه کارایی رو باید انجام بدیم و چه فعالیتایی بهتره داشته باشیم؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amir.abdaly

دوستان کسی از وضعیت دوره های شبانه تجربه و اطلاعات داره ؟
امسال دانشگاه علم دوره شببانه (نوبت دوم ) برای برق و.... گذاشته میخوام ببینم 
1.شهریه هر ترم چقدره متوسطش؟
2.هزینه خوابگاه و غذا چجوریه؟
3.اینکه میگن اگه دو سه ترم معدلت بالا باشه روزانه ت میکنن حقیقت داره؟

----------


## amir.abdaly

سوال دیگه اینکه اگه هدف من اپلای کردن نباشه و بخوام یه رشته متوسط در امیرکبیر بخونم و بعد تغییر رشته بدم چقدر شانسشو ددارم اگه معدلمو بالا ببرم؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> سوال دیگه اینکه اگه هدف من اپلای کردن نباشه و بخوام یه رشته متوسط در امیرکبیر بخونم و بعد تغییر رشته بدم چقدر شانسشو ددارم اگه معدلمو بالا ببرم؟


هیچی

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوست عزیز. برای پاسخ گویی به شما چند نکته ضروریه. دختری یا پسر؟؟؟؟؟؟   شهرستانی یا تهرانی؟   وضعیت مالی؟   پسر باشی مسئله خدمت یا وثیقه رو داری. شهرستانی و تهرانی مسئله خونه یا خوابگاه. برای رفتن باید مدرکت رو ازاد کنی یعنی حتی روزانه بخونی باید  مدرکت رو بخری پس قصد رفتن داری صلاح اینه بری شبانه دانشگاه بهتر. هم تیکه تیکه پرداخت کردی هم جای بهتری قبول شدی.

----------


## amir.abdaly

> دوست عزیز. برای پاسخ گویی به شما چند نکته ضروریه. دختری یا پسر؟؟؟؟؟؟   شهرستانی یا تهرانی؟   وضعیت مالی؟   پسر باشی مسئله خدمت یا وثیقه رو داری. شهرستانی و تهرانی مسئله خونه یا خوابگاه. برای رفتن باید مدرکت رو ازاد کنی یعنی حتی روزانه بخونی باید  مدرکت رو بخری پس قصد رفتن داری صلاح اینه بری شبانه دانشگاه بهتر. هم تیکه تیکه پرداخت کردی هم جای بهتری قبول شدی.


من که گفتم *نمخیوام* برم و قصد اپلای ندارم بحثم درباره ی تتغییر رشته در دانشگاه هست . پسرم شهرستانی ام و قصدمم اینه که فقط در داشنگاه ای تهران بخونم دارم میگم امسال علموصنعت و خواجه شبانه هم اضافه کردن حالا اینکه شانسشو دارم که بیارم یا نه به کنار . دارم تغییرر رشتته رو میگم که کسی تجربه داره یا نه . از طرفیم ددارم به شبانه دارم فکرر میکنم که ببینم خوابگه میدن یا نه اگه اطلاعاتی دارید لطفا بگید
در ضمن اینکه میگن چند ترم معدل الف بشی از شبانه تبدیلت میکنن به روزانه حقیقت داره؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> من که گفتم *نمخیوام* برم و قصد اپلای ندارم بحثم درباره ی تتغییر رشته در دانشگاه هست . پسرم شهرستانی ام و قصدمم اینه که فقط در داشنگاه ای تهران بخونم دارم میگم امسال علموصنعت و خواجه شبانه هم اضافه کردن حالا اینکه شانسشو دارم که بیارم یا نه به کنار . دارم تغییرر رشتته رو میگم که کسی تجربه داره یا نه . از طرفیم ددارم به شبانه دارم فکرر میکنم که ببینم خوابگه میدن یا نه اگه اطلاعاتی دارید لطفا بگید
> در ضمن اینکه میگن چند ترم معدل الف بشی از شبانه تبدیلت میکنن به روزانه حقیقت داره؟


هیچ شبانه ای روزانه نمی شود!!!!!!!
روزانه ای که زیاد مشروط بشه میشه شهریه پرداز یا شبانه!
تغییررشته نداریم! شرطش اینه که رتبه اون رشته ای که میخوای بری رو اورده باشی که اگه میاوردی از اول میزدی!
دو رشته ای داریم! یعنی شاگرداول معدن امیرکبیر بشی اجازه میدن کنارش عمران بخونی!
که مطمئن باش افرادی زیادی هستند با همین رویا وارد میشن پس چیزی که الان به فکر تو رسیده به فکر من 15 سال پیش رسیده بود!

----------


## NormaL

> یکی از بچه ها ازتون کمک میخواد لطفا کمکش کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من رتبه کنکور ریاضی ام ۲۴۳ منطقه ۳ شد



برای همین هم هست که رفتی پرستاری شهید بهشتی نه؟

----------


## scorpion2020

> برای همین هم هست که رفتی پرستاری شهید بهشتی نه؟


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): تغییر رشته خفن زده از یه رشته ریاضی پریده رشته علوم تجربی تازه با کنکور ریاضی


ویرایش:اشتب شد راست میگه متنو کپی کرده نرمال!!!

----------


## Bahar1377

> برای همین هم هست که رفتی پرستاری شهید بهشتی نه؟


سلام ، این تاپیک واسه ۳۱ شهریوره. آقای امیر ابدالی تازه عضو شده بودند نمیتونستند  تاپیک بزنند و از من خواستند اینکارو کنم.

----------

